# New Mavic Crossmax SLR Disc



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

My wife just got a pair of these yesterday. Very light, stiff and beautiful. Carbon spokes and a machined out rim.

When she is back from Italy on monday I will try and get a weight on them.


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

Very cool, can you snap a picture or two. Who is your wife, I've seen you posting in some of the racing/endurance threads, so she must be pro level. Lots of very good new stuff coming up here, looks like a great year to be a cyclist.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

So these are the super light weight 1100gm Mavics that the Chinese gals were going to get for the Olympics.

http://www.mavic.fr/mtb/news/news.481.aspx


----------



## yfdcap (Apr 25, 2007)

Mavic Crossmax SLR for sale 575.00 obo. Paid spam.
http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=21614&cat=10


----------



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

yessir! Lets see some pics of these badboys!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

yfdcap said:


> Mavic Crossmax SLR for sale 575.00 obo. Paid spam.
> http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=21614&cat=10


I bet _they_ don't weigh 1100gms.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Cranked said:


> Very cool, can you snap a picture or two. Who is your wife, I've seen you posting in some of the racing/endurance threads, so she must be pro level. Lots of very good new stuff coming up here, looks like a great year to be a cyclist.


Catharine Pendrel, she rides for the Luna team.
Definately, lots of new cool stuff coming out.

I don't think the wheel come in at 1100 grams. Catharine said they are quite as light as a tricked out Stans wheel, but they are stiff.

I will snap some pics when get back from worlds.


----------



## Kwik (Aug 7, 2007)

Hope monday is soon . I like to see those wheels.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Is it this?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

That looks like a V-brake version. Those are sure beefy looking spokes, I wonder if they're a rigid spoke or something like the Spinergy spokes?


----------



## Baltazar (Jan 30, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> Is it this?


?? you know your are showing a picture on a mavic 2009 R-sys premium *road* wheel?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry my understanding of German wasnt too great, i read Mavic & carbon spokes and though hmmm.


My bad - sorry.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

yes ... it's road R-SYS ...


----------



## Baltazar (Jan 30, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> Sorry my understanding of German wasnt too great, i read Mavic & carbon spokes and though hmmm.
> 
> My bad - sorry.


you can read it in english here http://thisjustin.bicycling.com/2008/06/mavic-2009-road.html and se the same picture


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It was hard to tell without a skinny tire mounted.


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

My understanding is that the Mavic R-sys wheels have been less than stellar with regards to spoke breakage. I hope this isn't exactly what Mavic have based the new Crossmaxes on. Or they have learned from earlier mistakes. LMN, best wishes to your wife and her reaching her goals.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Apparently the wheels will not be produced. They are a one-off wheel for the olympics. Unfortunately she has to give them back after the olympics.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

LMN said:


> Apparently the wheels will not be produced. They are a one-off wheel for the olympics. Unfortunately she has to give them back after the olympics.


Can't wait to see a set on eBay in a few years


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I'd guess that they expect them to last between 20-30 hours of riding so they can cover the Olympic training, practice and the race without exploding. Then it will be _Logan's Run_ time for the wheels, they will have to be retired.


----------



## Baltazar (Jan 30, 2004)

TheRedMantra said:


> Can't wait to see a set on eBay in a few years


yeah, you can dream about it  mavic did exactly the same to last olympic, after the race, they detroyed them, just becouse they were build to last like 300 km, and it would be bad publicity if someone rode them and they got a failure


----------



## Baltazar (Jan 30, 2004)

LMN said:


> Apparently the wheels will not be produced. They are a one-off wheel for the olympics. Unfortunately she has to give them back after the olympics.


exactly as i thought, , the same way they did last olympic


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

I dont think Mavic will destroy them, the cost of making them - the one off moulds, one of machine tools etc will cost far too much just for a few riders to use them a couple of times then destroy them. Yes these are the top level pro riders but still i doubt it's worth them making such a loss on an item.

There most likely locked away somewhere after being evaluated for fatigue etc. But i can't understand why - we have seen low 1200 high 1100 gram wheelsets with Stan Race Rims and ti spokes etc - the users of those get on fine so if they can do it how come Mavic can't?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I think Mavic is a lot like Shimano when it comes to dealing with potential product liability. In a race situation with a specific racer it is easier to predict the forces that will be involved (they know which riders have them and what they weigh), and they have access to the parts during the race season to look at them and see how they are working. Once they let stuff out into the public market they have no way to predict rider weight, style, skill and maintenance. 

So while they could build stuff lighter they always err on the side of mass market product liability. When they take money from a consumer, the manufacturer has a different sort of responsibility than they do if they let a sponsored racer use some equipment that they never relinquish ownership of.


----------



## kevbikemad (Jan 2, 2006)

LMN said:


> Apparently the wheels will not be produced. They are a one-off wheel for the olympics. Unfortunately she has to give them back after the olympics.


too bad they are not going into production. too bad Catharine has to give them back.

not sure on the reasoning by mavic for not doing mass production of something even close to 1200 grams. liability? any rim can be a potential liability. why not just do a weight limit like NoTubes? or maybe they can't produce them at the price point where they can make the profit margin they want...

anyway, at least I DON'T have to send back my ZTR Race wheels after the olympics...


----------



## bikermancam (Aug 5, 2006)

Tiffster said:


> I dont think Mavic will destroy them, the cost of making them - the one off moulds, one of machine tools etc will cost far too much just for a few riders to use them a couple of times then destroy them. Yes these are the top level pro riders but still i doubt it's worth them making such a loss on an item.
> 
> There most likely locked away somewhere after being evaluated for fatigue etc. But i can't understand why - we have seen low 1200 high 1100 gram wheelsets with Stan Race Rims and ti spokes etc - the users of those get on fine so if they can do it how come Mavic can't?


I would counter that Mavic might indeed invest the resources to produce event specific product, this is also common for other products outside of the cycling industry.

The marketing Mavic would acheive from being on the podium at the Olympics will far outweigh mold costs and tooling charges for Olympic specific wheels, especially in 2008 where many other brands both old and new are coming on strong in the wheel category. Destruction of said product is mandatory to ensure the longevity of the positive brand image.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Silver rims, big fat black spokes and black hubs, the Cannondale-Vredestein boys were riding them today...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

That would make them these wheels then...


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

rockyuphill said:


> That would make them these wheels then...


What's up with the Lefty slider boot? Doesn't look like there is one. Is that some sort of thin neoprene sock or something?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Probably just a piece of ultralight inner tube.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

It's a Eighty Aid super light Lefty boot...

Edit: The wheels in all black, the silver rims might be the tubular version:










By the way LMN, be sure to forward congratulations to Catherine, another great performance at the Worlds and she will now represent us in Beijing. I'll make sure to shout encouragements at Sainte-Anne!


----------



## kevbikemad (Jan 2, 2006)

LMN - Any chance to weight these yet?

Still waiting for that weight LMN...


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

kevbikemad said:


> LMN - Any chance to weight these yet?


Still waiting for the bike to arrive. Catharine is home but no bike yet.


----------



## kevbikemad (Jan 2, 2006)

LMN said:


> Still waiting for the bike to arrive. Catharine is home but no bike yet.


I can just imagine how that moment at the airport went.

"Hey honey, congratulations on a great race at Worlds. I missed you so much. NOW WHERE IS YOUR BIKE?"

Tell her congrats from the middle of the country.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

The rims are machined between spokes but now also on the sidewalls, this feature will make it into the 2009 production wheels. The spokes though, wont. The 2009 Crossmax SLR though is very ugly IMO. The rims are anodized black and machined afterwards, creating a look I don't like too much...




Source: EFG168's blog.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Here you go:


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> Here you go:


Am I the only one who would be scared of getting a stick in your spokes with those.

Oh and the production ones on the Rocky Mountain are the ugliest effing wheels I've ever seen.


----------



## kevbikemad (Jan 2, 2006)

bhsavery said:


> Oh and the production ones on the Rocky Mountain are the ugliest blank wheels I've ever seen.


DIDO!


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

bhsavery said:


> Oh and the production ones on the Rocky Mountain are the ugliest effing wheels I've ever seen.


Maybe those particular wheels are that way to simply emphasize the new technology of the rims, and in fact production wheels will be fully anodized like Tiffster's pictures.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It's hard to imagine a carbon spoke that large is a bunch lighter than the aluminium blade spokes, but I guess with 24 of them even 6-8gms per spoke start to add up.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> It's hard to imagine a carbon spoke that large is a bunch lighter than the aluminium blade spokes, but I guess with 24 of them even 6-8gms per spoke start to add up.


But those fat carbon spokes must be much stiffer though.


----------



## sabresix (Dec 24, 2006)

The 2009 Crossmax SLR weighs 1500gm according to cyclingnews.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

That sure seems like a lot of effort for 20gms per rim. It's really hard to imagine that it wouldn't have been better to redesign the extrusion profile.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

New 2009 SLR










Rim looks stupid:


----------



## kevbikemad (Jan 2, 2006)

Either way, Center Lock and six-bolt disc attachment styles carry through and claimed weight is now just 1500g for the lightest version. Unfortunately, prices climb a bit to US$1,199. Not surprisingly, there was no word on the carbon-spoked Crossmax model we saw at this past weekend's UCI World Championship in Val di Sole, Italy.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2008/features/2009_mavic_jun08

The above was taken from the Mavic article in CyclingNews. Yeah 1500 grams, too bad. And the photo there shows the bumble bee wheels as shown above. Those wheels have an either "you love'em or you hate'em" look to them.

LMN - any chance for that weight on Catharine's wheels yet?


----------



## Broseph (Nov 9, 2006)

maybe they were having the same exploding spoke syndrome that they had with the r-sys.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Looks like someone at weightweenies got hired by Mavic to put the dremel to the rims...


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

super close up of the spokes and Srams new Titanium cassette too :thumbsup:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4613212#poststop


----------



## Baltazar (Jan 30, 2004)

looking at http://picasaweb.google.com/cyclingracingandtraining/2008MondialiMtbValDiSole it seams that the r-sys version of the mtb wheels also are made for tubular


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

man those spokes are really large! Is that carbon fibre?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Yep, CF, the only question is solid or hollow CF. And whether they're replaceable since it's a short lived Olympic race wheel.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Doubt there replaceable - they are bonded into the hub


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Tiffster said:


>


They'd match your shoes...if your "emo" that it is.


----------



## Baltazar (Jan 30, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> Yep, CF, the only question is solid or hollow CF. And whether they're replaceable since it's a short lived Olympic race wheel.


i would gues they are hollow exactly as there R-sys


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> Doubt there replaceable - they are bonded into the hub


I saw a set of these...they are not bonded to the hub and are the same hollow spokes that the road wheels use.
But...they won't be available to the general public for a while...if at all.


----------



## cp870 (Feb 1, 2007)

The hoop sure looks a hell of a lot like the older Bontrager Race X Lites that got discontinued due to Mavic..


----------



## icedmind (May 8, 2008)

Tiffster said:


> Here you go:


thats the same rim that they are using on the new crossmax slr
however i don think it a good idea to glue carbon spokes onto alloy hubs(is that white thing glue mark?)

and the other thing is the new srl didnt look so good but i wonder what it ll look when its spinning


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

I was seriously considering a set of 2009 Crossmax SLR's, i really like that mesmerizing side wall milling. BUT Mavic decided not to use their new ITS-4 freehub - with its 2x faster engagement + 20g lighter than FTS-X - i'll wait for next years SLR.

...i think the SLR Olympic hubs look abit like Extralite UltraHub


----------



## icedmind (May 8, 2008)

the ITS 4 is not as smooth as the current FTS-X
also on the rear wheel its is radial on the drive side (only on crossmax models) and cross on the disc side


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

smooth? i was going to upgrade the bearings to ceramic, like my current Crossmax SLR's.

..after 4 years & nearly 3,000miles putting up with Mavic Crossmax SLR's slow engagement in rock gardens and grinding up steep inclines, i'm NOT investing in another SLR wheelset - unless Mavic start installing the 2x faster engagement + 20g lighter ITS-4 freehub - or those trick carbon spokes.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

culturesponge said:


> ..after 4 years & nearly 3,000miles putting up with Mavic Crossmax SLR's slow engagement in rock gardens and grinding up steep inclines, i'm NOT investing in another SLR wheelset - unless Mavic start installing the 2x faster engagement + 20g lighter ITS-4 freehub - or those trick carbon spokes.


Those trick carbon spokes will never see production. Carbon spokes do like rocks, the wheels in the picture above were destroyed in a crash on their second ride. At a cool $10 000 per wheel that was an expensive crash.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

ouch, sorry to hear that - those wheels were a work of art. 

how much did they weigh? ...did they use the ITS-4 freehub?


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

culturesponge said:


> ouch, sorry to hear that - those wheels were a work of art.
> 
> how much did they weigh? ...did they use the ITS-4 freehub?


Not crazy light. One set was 1370 the other was 1410.

I don't know if they used the ITS-4 freehub, mavic took them back after the olympics.


----------



## Broseph (Nov 9, 2006)

$10,000 per wheel? Seriously? How is that even possible?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

(abit late but) i hope your wife was okay after the crash.

i trust my life to my SLR's they've yet to fail me in the worst of conditions - but i guess with carbon spokes i'd just stick to fire roads.

1410g wheelset for 10 grand - now i don't feel all that bad about dropping $650 for a new set of DT 1450's yesterday!

peace


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

It's like Honda's DH bike a while ago, with no production to spread the developpement cost, these things are worth a lot... The more units you make, the cheaper it gets.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

culturesponge said:


> (abit late but) i hope your wife was okay after the crash.
> 
> i trust my life to my SLR's they've yet to fail me in the worst of conditions - but i guess with carbon spokes i'd just stick to fire roads.
> 
> ...


She was fine. The crash was on her first day trainning on the Olympic course. Fortunately she had her crash the first day, others had their crash on race day.


----------



## kevbikemad (Jan 2, 2006)

LMN said:


> She was fine. The crash was on her first day trainning on the Olympic course. Fortunately she had her crash the first day, others had their crash on race day.


yikes, that is pretty scary!


----------

